# Mail : définir une compte mail par défaut pour l'envoi



## scoubidoubiker (17 Janvier 2013)

bonjour a tous, je viens de rentrer dans le monde du mac depuis peu, je m'en sort pas tros mal mais il y a quelques lacunes.
avant tous, je m'appelle denis, 43 ans mariés 2 enfants des poules, des oies, chien, chat et souris dans le grenier...
je vie a la campagne limousine ou il fait bon de vivre malgré l'humiditée et le bas débit

voila après cette petite présentation, j'ai parcouru un peu le forum pour essayer de trouvé réponce a ma question, mais en vin

voici mon souci:

chaque mail que j'envoie avec mon adresse mail personnel, tous les destinataires reçoive le mail sans problème, mais entre temps l'expéditeur a changer d'identités, il le reçoive sous l'adresse de ma femme.

après avoir vérifier tous les comptes, je ne trouve aucun défaut particulier, hormis le faite que je ne trouve pas comment mettre a défaut mon adresse personnel.
chose que je peut faire sous mon iphone 4S

voila si vous avez des idées 
merci d'avance 

scoubi


----------



## Larme (17 Janvier 2013)

_Préférences/Comptes
_Choisir le serveur d'envoi qui devrait correspondre à celui de ton adresse personnelle.


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Janvier 2013)

Salut Denis !

Lorsque tu envoies un email, entre la zone de texte et le champ "Objet", tu dois voir un menu déroulant dans lequel tu peux choisir le compte à partir duquel envoyer l'email.

C'est aussi une solution pour ne pas se tromper !

Généralement, lorsque tu cliques sur "Nouveau message" dans l'application Mail, le compte associé par défaut à l'envoie de ce message est le compte associé à la boîte de réception affiché à l'écran.


----------



## scoubidoubiker (17 Janvier 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Salut Denis !
> 
> Lorsque tu envoies un email, entre la zone de texte et le champ "Objet", tu dois voir un menu déroulant dans lequel tu peux choisir le compte à partir duquel envoyer l'email.
> 
> ...



bonsoir, oui effectivement il y a bien mon adresse d'afficher, mais cela ne change pas quand meme a la réception c'est toujours l'adresse de ma femme qui en ressort:rose:

petite précision : dans cette fameuse zone que tu cite je devrai pouvoir normalement sélection l'adresse de l'expéditeur . 
mais c'est une chose que je ne peut faire, mon adresse reste en gris pale et ne peut etre modifier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------




Larme a dit:


> _Préférences/Comptes
> _Choisir le serveur d'envoi qui devrait correspondre à celui de ton adresse personnelle.



bonsoir, le serveur d'envoie est le meme pour les deux adresse a savoir : live.fr

doit on coché la case n'utiliser que ce serveur
merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir, 

tente ceci : 

Mail / Préf / Comptes

Sélectionne TON compte à gauche, puis clique sur le nom du serveur d'envoi, et choisis : "modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP".

Dans la nouvelle fenêtre, clique en bas sur "avancé", en face de "Authentification", choisis : "mot de passe", saisis ton nom d'utilisateur et ton mdp de messagerie.
Fais "OK"

Quand c'est fait, le serveur d'envoi devrait s'appeler : smtp.live.fr:tonnomd'utilisateur

Fais la même manip dans le compte de ta femme, avec son nom d'utilisateur et son mdp de messagerie.

C'est sans garantie, mais à tester.
(NB : j'utilise cette configuration).


----------



## scoubidoubiker (17 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> tente ceci :
> 
> ...



bonsoir, merci pour c'est explication, dont j'ai appliqué a la lettre .
voici ce qu'il en résulte.

aprés avoir clip sur OK il m'affiche une fenêtre ou il est écrit /

(Les serveurs dénotant une icône davertissement entrent en conflit et ne peuvent pas être enregistrés. Deux serveurs ne peuvent en effet pas partager la même adresse et les mêmes réglages dauthentification. Résolvez les conflits puis réessayer.)

donc je ne peut rien changer.

nota: quand j'ai selectionner mon compte, puis avancer c'est bien l'adresse de ma femme qui y figure et non la mienne. donc tu a deja fait avancer le chmilblique.
c'est deja bien merci

on va trouvé !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

Si tu as sélectionné ton compte, et que c'est l'adresse de ta femme, tu as la réponse...

Il y a une erreur dans la configuration des comptes.


----------



## scoubidoubiker (17 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si tu as sélectionné ton compte, et que c'est l'adresse de ta femme, tu as la réponse...
> 
> Il y a une erreur dans la configuration des comptes.



je suis bien d'accord mais comment le rectifié? pourtant tous fonctionné normalement jusqu'a la semaine dernière !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

Va dans Préf / Comptes, sélectionne TON compte à gauche, et regarde toutes les "données du compte".

Contrôle tout, y compris la manip décrite précédemment.

Une fois que tout est ok, sélectionne à gauche le compte de ta femme et vérifie tout aussi.

Pour le moment, et d'après le message d'erreur que tu as eu, il y a un "panachage" : des informations propres au compte de ta femme dans TON compte : 
_
"Deux serveurs ne peuvent en effet pas partager la même adresse et les mêmes réglages d&#8217;authentification"_


----------



## scoubidoubiker (18 Janvier 2013)

bon j'ai trouvé la solution, peut être un peu radical mais efficace.
j'ai supprimer les deux comptes a la source sur le site de hotmail.


----------

